# HELP: I have no idea how to compile!



## Berk (Oct 22, 2002)

I have just recently decided to learn how to program... I have found some tutorials but the problem is this: I have no idea how to compile the programs once I have written them and thus I find myself at a halt.  

If any of you gurus out there or other knowledgeable persons, could please tell me how to compile these programs, I would be very much obliged!

I have an ibook, and I don't have easy access to the program developer tools cd or whatever that is (doesn't that have something to compile with?)... are there any other options.  Oh yeah, I have bbedit but i have no idea what the program is for or what it can do... though I hear it can compile.... 

anywho thanks


----------



## alexrd (Oct 22, 2002)

Long story short: you need the dev tools.

-alex.


----------



## iconara (Oct 31, 2002)

You could start with Python or Java. The Python download is not so big, and I think you have Java on your system without the devtools. Check versiontracker.com for Python.

BBEdit can't compile, it can only edit files.

yours,
Theo


----------

